# Prezumptiv



## veilau

Pasiune mea cele mare sunt limbi straine. In ceea ce priveste limba romana sunt autodidact. Acum incerc sa invat verbele romane. As vrea sa intreb ceva despre modul presumptiv. L-am vazut doar in legatura cu viitor (O sa stau acasa). Este obisnuit sa foloseasca modul presumptiv? De exemplu, este corect sa  spuna : "Daca vrei oi face asta "(If you wish, I might do it) sau "Ne-om intalni mai tarziu" (We might meet us later) ?


----------



## Caktus

În limba română există mai multe forme ale prezumtivului: unele specifice acestui mod, altele identice cu forme aparţinând altor moduri şi timpuri.
              Formele specifice prezumtivului sunt cele care se formează cu gerunziul, dar au caracteristici asemănătoare cu subjonctivul (conjunctivul) trecut, condiţional-optativul trecut şi viitorul anterior.
              Pentru verbul *a avea *formele prezumtivului sunt:

*Prezumtiv prezent

* *a.* să fi având – invariabil pentru toate persoanele;

*b.* Structura: (auxiliar condiţional-optativ)+fi+(verb de conjugat la gerunziu)
  Eu aş fi având.
  Tu ai fi având.
  El/ea ar fi având.
  Noi am fi având.
  Voi aţi fi având.
  Ei/ele ar fi având.

*c. *Structura: (auxiliar viitor)+fi+(verb de conjugat la gerunziu)
  Eu oi (voi) fi având.
  Tu oi/ăi (vei) fi având.
  El/ea o (va) fi având.
  Noi om (vom) fi având.
  Voi oţi (veţi) fi având.
  Ei/ele or (vor) fi având.

  Formele cu auxiliarul _voi, vei...._ sunt foarte rar utilizate în vorbirea curentă;

*d. *Identic cu o anumită formă de viitor:
  Eu oi avea.
  Tu oi/ăi avea.
  El/ea o avea.
  Noi om avea.
  Voi oţi avea.
  Ei/ele or avea.

*Prezumtiv trecut*

*e. *Identic cu viitorul anterior, mai folosite fiind formele ce utilizează auxiliarul de tip: *oi, oi/ăi, o, om, oţi, or*.

*f.* În anumite cărţi sunt menţionate şi forme identice cu cele ale condiţionalului perfect şi conjunctivului perfect.


----------



## Caktus

veilau said:


> L-am vazut doar in legatura cu viitor (O sa stau acasa).



 Formele de viitor de tipul: _o + conjunctiv_ nu sunt utilizate ca prezumtiv.



veilau said:


> Este obisnuit sa foloseasca modul presumptiv?



Amumite forme sunt destul de utilizate in limbajul curent. Aş da ca exemplu formele *c, d* şi *e* prezentate anterior (eu le utilizeze frecvent).



veilau said:


> De exemplu, este corect sa spuna : "Daca vrei oi face asta "(If you wish, I might do it) sau "Ne-om intalni mai tarziu" (We might meet us later) ?



După părerea mea, ambele sunt corecte.


----------



## veilau

Multumesc mult pentru raspuns si explicatie. Mai am mult de invatat. Saracul de mine!


----------



## beenni

O observatie insa: existenta modului prezumtiv este destul de discutata. Foarte putine gramatici ale limbii romane il considera mod autonom alaturi de indicativ, conjunctiv, conditional-optativ si imperativ. In general se considera o perifraza cu sens prezumtiv. Dupa cum ai observat din expunerea completa si calitativa a lui Caktus, doar la prezent exista trei forme diferite ceea ce denota ca este un "mod" foarte putin standardizat. In ce priveste uzul, este adevarat ca romanii il folosesc mult insa, atentie, face aproape excusiv parte din registrul colocvial.


----------

